# Ghazal king Jagjit Singh dies at 70 :(



## dashing.sujay (Oct 10, 2011)

*l.yimg.com/bt/api/res/1.2/bTfeifG_7ea1zjIjuQSOQg--/YXBwaWQ9eW5ld3M7cT04NTt3PTYzMA--/*l.yimg.com/os/285/2011/10/10/JagjitSingh_053559.jpg



> Renowned ghazal singer, Jagjit Singh, 70, passed away at 8 am at Lilavati Hospital, Mumbai, where he had been admitted to on September 23 after suffering from a brain hemorrhage. It was a voice that mesmerized a nation with a deep brooding sadness and the lyricism of Urdu. Along with his wife, Chitra Singh, he made a name from himself in the 70s and 80s as a leading ‘non-filmi’ voice in the recording industry. However, Bollywood did import his skills selectively over the years. One that comes to mind is Tum Itna Joh Muskura Rahi Ho from Arth. The image of a recently-divorced Shabana Azmi holding back her tears on returning to a cold apartment, while Raj Kiran strums a guitar and breaks into a song became a theme song of sorts for the bittersweet tribulations of urban life.
> 
> Jagjit Singh is survived by his wife, Chitra Singh, and though the couple saw meteoric heights, it also experienced dark personal tragedies. Their only son, Vivek, died in a car crash in the early 90s; his stepdaughter from Chitra Singh’s first marriage, Monica, who was a tarot card reader, committed suicide in 2009.  Known as the ‘Ghazal King,’ Jagjit Singh’s personal tragedies gave his atmospheric, depressive soul-searching ghazals an emotional edge. Singh was also the recipient of the Padma Bhushan award. He sung in several other languages including Hindi, Punjabi and Nepali. He also collaborated with Lata Mangeshkar for the album ‘Sajda’ which went on to break records for a non-Bollywood album. However, what made him a national sensation was his quintessential single, ‘Hoto Se Choon Lo Tum’, a ghazal that would send his fans into a frenzy at the many concerts he performed at.
> 
> His other popular ghazals include Meri Zindagi Kisi Aur Ki, Mere Naam Ka Koi Aur Hai, Apni Marzi Se Kahan Apne Safar Ke Hum Hain, Wo Jo Hum Mein Tumme qaraar tha, Patta-patta Boota-boota Haal Hamaara Jaane Hai, Hoshwalo Ko Khabar, etc.  He has also sung for popular movies like Sarfarosh and Tarqeeb.



RIP great *Jagjit Singh Jee*

Source


----------



## maxmk (Oct 10, 2011)

R.I.P King of Gazals ...


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 10, 2011)

This is sad. Just saw it on TV


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 10, 2011)

I started liking ghazals after hearing JAAM UTHA by Jagjit Singh at school days. I now love ghazals and that also by Jagjit Singh. A very Sad news now wont be able to hear any new from him because he is no more.
- RIP Jagjit Singh


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 10, 2011)

bubusam13 said:


> I started liking ghazals after hearing JAAM UTHA by Jagjit Singh at school days. I now love ghazals and that also by Jagjit Singh. A very Sad news now wont be able to hear any new from him because he is no more.
> - RIP Jagjit Singh



Jaam Utha nice album..


RIP Jagjit Singh ji

Is dil pe laga ke thes jaane woh kaun sa desh
Jaha tum chale gaye.. 

miss u...


----------



## Garbage (Oct 10, 2011)

:'(

rip


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 10, 2011)

RIP ;(


----------



## abhijangda (Oct 10, 2011)

RIP to Jagjit Singh. We will for sure miss him.


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 10, 2011)

May his soul "rest in peace " . Sure will miss him .


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 10, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> RIP Jagjit Singh ji
> 
> *Is dil pe laga ke thes jaane woh kaun sa desh
> Jaha tum chale gaye..*
> ...



So apt song ATM, I'll surely miss him forever after listening this song


----------



## khmadhu (Oct 10, 2011)

So sad..   Good singer..   he sung one of my fav song  "Koi Fariyaad"  from Tumbin 

RIP


----------



## Rahim (Oct 10, 2011)

This is sad news as i wont be able to add more to my ghazal collection


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 10, 2011)

RIP Jagjit Singh.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 10, 2011)

RIP Jagjit Singh.


----------



## Alok (Oct 10, 2011)

said, shocking. I loved His voice and style of singing. Its very said. 
'll Miss him in his sweet songs.

RIP

*This month is going worst.*


----------



## Krow (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey Ram...


----------



## d3p (Oct 10, 2011)

OMG !....thats a real sad news.

Rest in Peace...Jagjitjii.....


----------



## ico (Oct 10, 2011)

R.I.P


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 10, 2011)

R.I.P. for you are and always be a legend in our hearts.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 10, 2011)

RIP '
This is really hard to believe that he is no more with us.  ''Hosh walo kya khabar yeh zindagi kya cheez hai"


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Oct 11, 2011)

*rip 
Its a very shocking news guys he is truly a legend the industry will miss him.the song 
''Hosh walo kya khabar yeh zindagi kya cheez hai" by him is trully a classic one.
*


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 11, 2011)

It is very sad news  May he rest in peace.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 11, 2011)

I loved to hear him when I was in college.Sang some ghazals of him in college like "Tere aane ki jab khabar mehke..teri khusboo se sara ghar mehke" ...

Ghazal fans will surely miss his mesmerizing voice


----------



## Piyush (Oct 11, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------

